#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Why are we afraid of public speaking ?How to reducing Speaking nervousness??

## Wondergirl

Fear of public Speaking is not so much related to the quality of a speech as it is to how the speaker Feels.thinks Or acts when faced with speaking in public.


Guys share your ideas !!1
Why are we afraid of public speaking
How to reduce public speaking nervousness???  :feedback please:  :feedback please:  :feedback please:

----------


## Bhavya

> Fear of public Speaking is not so much related to the quality of a speech as it is to how the speaker Feels.thinks Or acts when faced with speaking in public.
> 
> 
> Guys share your ideas !!1
> Why are we afraid of public speaking
> How to reduce public speaking nervousness???


Nervousness comes because of stage fear. To avoid stage fear practice and rehearse multiple times,Arrive early to the venue,Adjust with your surroundings and Mingle with the people through this you can transform your nervous energy into enthusiasm.

----------


## Helena

> Fear of public Speaking is not so much related to the quality of a speech as it is to how the speaker Feels.thinks Or acts when faced with speaking in public.
> 
> 
> Guys share your ideas !!1
> Why are we afraid of public speaking
> How to reduce public speaking nervousness???


It's normal to have stage fear when you are new to public speaking.Here are some tips to improve your public speaking skills. Hope it would help you

Stop thinking about stuffs that scares you about what might go wrong and give you low confidence.
Focus on positive and motivational thoughts
Practice what you are going to deliver in advance
Read or practice it loud to hear your voice
Always wear a smile on your face and have an eye contact with your audience
Carry yourself well with smart posture and gestures.
Practice ways to calm your mind and make you relaxed - Take a deep breathe
Focus on succeeding your goal and how to handle challenging situations
*
More than everything believe in yourself*

----------


## Karikaalan

> Fear of public Speaking is not so much related to the quality of a speech as it is to how the speaker Feels.thinks Or acts when faced with speaking in public.
> 
> 
> Guys share your ideas !!1
> Why are we afraid of public speaking
> How to reduce public speaking nervousness???


Not just for public speaking, but for everything like singing , dancing and drama stage fear is a common thing. Everyone will have stage fear and the only solution is getting used to it. Everytime you go to the stage you will feel that you are afraid less than the previous time

----------


## Wondergirl

> Nervousness comes because of stage fear. To avoid stage fear practice and rehearse multiple times,Arrive early to the venue,Adjust with your surroundings and Mingle with the people through this you can transform your nervous energy into enthusiasm.


really ,your ideas are helps for me & all orators .
Thank you for your sharing .

----------


## Wondergirl

> Not just for public speaking, but for everything like singing , dancing and drama stage fear is a common thing. Everyone will have stage fear and the only solution is getting used to it. Everytime you go to the stage you will feel that you are afraid less than the previous time


It's really true ,stage fear is common thing .everyone have stage fear.
*"Everytime you go to the stage you will feel that you afraid less than the previous time . "* is good solution .
thank you for your comment .

----------


## Wondergirl

> It's normal to have stage fear when you are new to public speaking.Here are some tips to improve your public speaking skills. Hope it would help you
> 
> Stop thinking about stuffs that scares you about what might go wrong and give you low confidence.
> Focus on positive and motivational thoughts
> Practice what you are going to deliver in advance
> Read or practice it loud to hear your voice
> Always wear a smile on your face and have an eye contact with your audience
> Carry yourself well with smart posture and gestures.
> Practice ways to calm your mind and make you relaxed - Take a deep breathe
> ...


Each an every tricks are helps for how we can reduce our stage fears .really useful & much needed thing.
thank you so much .

----------


## Bhavya

> really ,your ideas are helps for me & all orators .
> Thank you for your sharing .


It's my pleasure Wondergirl, Hope these tips are useful to you.

----------


## Bhavya

> It's normal to have stage fear when you are new to public speaking.Here are some tips to improve your public speaking skills. Hope it would help you
> 
> Stop thinking about stuffs that scares you about what might go wrong and give you low confidence.
> Focus on positive and motivational thoughts
> Practice what you are going to deliver in advance
> Read or practice it loud to hear your voice
> Always wear a smile on your face and have an eye contact with your audience
> Carry yourself well with smart posture and gestures.
> Practice ways to calm your mind and make you relaxed - Take a deep breathe
> ...


Really great tips Helena It will be useful for Wondergirl and other who are passionate about public speaking.

----------

